# Cutting Tenons Question..do you two saws?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I know dumb question but when folks cut tenons to you use a dovetail saw and crosscut saw or just one saw? Does it make a difference?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I only use one saw... Table saw :smile:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

I use two tenon saws one with the teeth cut for rip and the other cut for cross cut.you could just use one, a rip but this may mean extra work when cleaning the shoulders.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I use a tenon saw.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

mengtian said:


> I know dumb question but when folks cut tenons to you use a dovetail saw and crosscut saw or just one saw? Does it make a difference?


This isn't a dumb question at all. In a perfect world, two saws would be the way to go. I know what you are thinking and you are on the right track.

With that being said, I only use one saw, a tennon saw set up to crosscut. Not all, but most tennons I cut are longer on the crosscut side, than the rip side so it's not a huge deal. If you were cutting large tennons that were square, and a lot of them, you may want to get two saws. Even then, it wouldn't be absolutely necessary.

You may want to ask this question in the hand tool forum. You will get more guys that cut tennons by hand there, than you will here. I do use my table saw to cut tennons more than I do by hand. That is mainly do to time limitations though. I would prefer to do everything by hand, or at least most of it. When I retire, I will do a lot more hand tool work. For now, I don't have that luxury.

Mike Darr


----------



## Quillman (Dec 30, 2012)

"dovetail saw and crosscut saw or just one saw"
*****************************************
I used to use a backsaw. Studied, used guides, fair layout, but no 2 tenons were ever alike!
Frustrated, took up the router as a possible solution.
Then I found it had its own set of new problems, but problems I could deal with.
Essentially fixture and jig making problems; those I could manage.
Not answering your question, however. I would say there is no better saw, most work.
It's skill, layout and how sharp your saw is. Key to this: Hours and hours of homework.
Samples of router cut tenons.


----------

